# RBA Financial Stability Review: Some good news within!



## The Mint Man (27 March 2008)

Just out, the RBA's Financial Stability Review.
Some light and shade in there however good to see more light in regards to our financial system. Seems were ahead of most other countries and well positioned to cope.



> March 2008
> The material in this Financial Stability Review was finalised on 25 March 2008.
> 
> The overview to this Review is provided below. The complete Review can be viewed as a 532K PDF file here http://www.rba.gov.au/PublicationsAndResearch/FinancialStabilityReview/Mar2008/Pdf/financial_stability_review_0308.pdf
> ...




Cheers


----------



## Kimosabi (27 March 2008)

*Re: RBA Financial Stability Review. Some good news within!*

This is all BULLSH!T

Maybe they could explain why Australia's Money Supply is increasing at 16% year.


hhhmmm, I wonder where all the inflation is coming from...




How the F^ck can "Official" Inflation figures increase at 2-4%, when the monetary base is increasing at 16% year.

Hello, "knock" "knock" "knock", am I the only one paying attention out here....


----------



## ROE (27 March 2008)

*Re: RBA Financial Stability Review. Some good news within!*

they will cope well till the mortgage default start to rise and employment drop off after the mining boom.

we have debt here even though prime is equivalent to sub-prime to the US due to debt to income ratio


----------



## Temjin (27 March 2008)

*Re: RBA Financial Stability Review. Some good news within!*



Kimosabi said:


> This is all BULLSH!T
> 
> Maybe they could explain why Australia's Money Supply is increasing at 16% year.
> 
> ...




Because all the #$%@#$ offical economists in this country are all keynianism lovers and have deep, inherent hatred for anyone who practice Austraian economics. Thus, inflation is seem as a great thing for them. Money supply != inflation. And all is well.

Screw what do they say on the news, all we need to do is to project ourselves from all these fraud and maybe even profit from it. Provided that we don't get branded as profiteers during hard times and get all our hard assets confisicated.

Did you know that every buyers of gold/silver bullion now require a degree of identification such as password/driver license? The act was put in recently (Dec 06) for the purpose of "anti-money" laundering. Guess the government don't like us ppls accumulating them and want to know who u are.


----------



## Aussiejeff (27 March 2008)

*Re: RBA Financial Stability Review. Some good news within!*



ROE said:


> they will cope well till the mortgage default start to rise and employment drop off after the mining boom.
> 
> we have debt here even though prime is equivalent to sub-prime to the US due to debt to income ratio




Talking about the possibility/probability of mortgage default numbers in Oz rising, here is an interesting read... 

http://www.theage.com.au/news/national/record-numbers-default-on-homes/2008/03/26/1206207208847.html

Chiz?


----------



## Aussiejeff (27 March 2008)

*Re: RBA Financial Stability Review. Some good news within!*



The Mint Man said:


> Just out, the RBA's Financial Stability Review.
> Some light and shade in there however good to see more light in regards to our financial system. Seems were ahead of most other countries and well positioned to cope.
> 
> Cheers




Is the RBA team a sub-set of the PPT? They are doing a good job of laying on the phat...


AJ


----------



## juw177 (30 March 2008)

*Re: RBA Financial Stability Review. Some good news within!*

Look guys, RBA says everything is good, dont take your money out of the bank stocks because thats stupid! Dont be stupid.


----------

